# What is Veloce like?



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

There aren't any shops around town that stock Campagnolo parts, so I can't really get a first hand feel. Still, I'm curious.

How is the shifting and overall performance? How about build quality? I'm guessing similar to 105, but I'd like to hear from anyone who has used it or played around with it. It's pretty far down the Campagnolo product hierarchy, but still priced around Rival.

I'm currently on Rival and have used 105 for a few years in the past. I'm looking for a project, and swapping Rival out for shiny silver Veloce is a contender.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

You will probably get a range of opinions on this - heres my .02

Your Rival probably shifts a little more precisely than Veloce - I have found Rival to be very reliable and consistent.
Veloce is a lttle looser on the shift, doesn't always hit the gears just right but usually does - I'll probably get shelled for this comment, but I would compare it to my Tiagra in terms of shift quality. I have a bike with Centaur on it currently - this is more in line with Rival or 105.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

If there aren't any shops selling Campy in town, then I wouldn't do it. What happens if something breaks? 

Personally, I love the Campy system. A lot of it is how the system works and the ergonomics. Hard to compare, but I might venture that it is around 105 in weight (I have 105, Ultegra and Chorus right now), but performs like Campy.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have some Veloce and mirage on one bike and all Veloce on another......all Campy is pretty much the same in my estimation with the exception of weight. I like Veloce.....shifts are accurate, fast and reliable. It fits my hands perfectly


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Shelling*



pdh777 said:


> Your Rival probably shifts a little more precisely than Veloce - I have found Rival to be very reliable and consistent.
> Veloce is a lttle looser on the shift, doesn't always hit the gears just right but usually does - I'll probably get shelled for this comment, but I would compare it to my Tiagra in terms of shift quality. I have a bike with Centaur on it currently - this is more in line with Rival or 105.


Here's your shelling. Most people who have ridden groups across the brands would say that Veloce' is equivalent to 105 and Rival. There are differences and so it comes down to personal preference, but many of the internals are the same across the Campy line. It sounds like the Veloce' you rode was either worn out or not properly set up.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

The internals of Veloce are the same as Centaur. So shifting is the same, which is to say very good. They used to have a true entry level group which was Mirage, but no longer make it. I'd pick Veloce over 105 in a heartbeat, but the rival you have now is lighter and more shops know how to work on it. Its really the best bargain among entry level groups. As far as build quality I think campy is the best, Shimano is very good as well though. Sram leaves a little to be desired in the fit and finish department, but that is just in terms of cosmetic stuff.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I rode campy Daytona for about 9 years without a single problem. The entry level campy stuff is great.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

The Euro mail order prices on Veloce are so low I'd buy it well before 105 or Apex.

I don't find there is any discernable difference in actual shifting accuracy in any group - they all index accurately, and the chain and cassette does the hard work.

I have a set of Veloce brakes that I bought for cheap on Ebay for a commuter. Wonderful calipers.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

fwiw all the replacement parts i have used to rebuild my veloce shifters are designated record


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

My old bike has Veloce on it.. It has always worked fine.. Smooth but not very precise. Sloppy compared to my new Force setup. If you don't know any better though it's a fine setup.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> My old bike has Veloce on it.. It has always worked fine.. Smooth but not very precise. Sloppy compared to my new Force setup. If you don't know any better though it's a fine setup.


could that be old compared to new?


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds good. Thanks for answering my questions, guys.

One more: What kind of grouped shifting does Veloce use? I'm probably using the wrong terminology, but I mean being able to shift 3 or more cogs with a single lever throw. 105 and Rival lets you shift up 3 cogs, but down only 1. Is this the same for Veloce?

EDIT:



> The index lever behind the brake lever now permits shifting across three cogs, and the thumb lever will drop to smaller cogs, one at a time.


From Velo News.

Wheeee!


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

You can get the full dump down the cog range and 3 up for shifting in Veloce for around $150 from Excelsports and $210 for Centaur from the same place.
I've been a long time campy user and used Rival on my cross bike for a year before just recently putting a full veloce kit on it. I like the way it shifts, it's still breaking in, but it is quite smooth and functions well. It can be a bit touchy to adjust at first, but once it is dialed in it is a no brainer. Shimano has also been a set it and forget it setup for me.
Shift action is firm down and pretty smooth up the cogs.
You could probably ebay purchase 2010/2009 parts to get the "better" shifting (I don't believe that the new 2011 Centaur or Veloce is "worse").
I don't think you can go wrong in the price point you are looking at. Rival is lightest, 105 probably the quietest and smoothest, Veloce probably a tad bit more flair but it is just as good as both 105 and Rival.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmmmmm... I can't find anything definitive, but I do keep finding bits of info saying that there is no FD trim on 2011 Velco. Can anyone here verify?

I also noticed that Veloce has been downgraded to the afore mentioned 3 up/1 down shifting from 3 up/3 down. That kinda seems like a silly move.

onrhodes, is the stuff from Excelsports you mentioned a kit or something that only they sell? I'm having trouble finding anything like that on the website, but I could be searching for the wrong thing. Thanks.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I can't believe there is no FD trim....that would be a deal breaker for me because you NEED it.
My Veloce 9 speed is 3 up 3 down/swing.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Touch0Gray said:


> could that be old compared to new?


Even brand new my Veloce group always felt slack. It shifted and still shifts really well. However it lacks the mechanical "snap" of the force setup. I guess you could call the Veloce group more organic.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Love Commander said:


> Sounds good. Thanks for answering my questions, guys.
> 
> One more: What kind of grouped shifting does Veloce use? I'm probably using the wrong terminology, but I mean being able to shift 3 or more cogs with a single lever throw. 105 and Rival lets you shift up 3 cogs, but down only 1. Is this the same for Veloce?
> 
> EDIT:


Depends on vintage.

For 2011 Campagnolo neutered all the 10 speed shifters except for Record/Chorus Quick Shift (yes, Campagnolo still makes Record/Chorus level second generation levers). Veloce Power Shift goes one smaller and three larger. 

For 2009-2010 Ultrashift It's five smaller and three larger.

I grabbed a set of 2010 carbon Centaur levers ($193 from Shiny Bikes) before the supply dried up and would suggest doing the same if you want 10 speeds with the new hood shape. 2009 levers have weak detents and Campagnolo stopped selling shifter small parts so it's a $90-$100 right shifter assembly to fix the problem.

For 2007-2008 Escape (also marked Quick Shift) Veloce is neutered.

Before that it's five smaller and three larger although with a really long thumb you might get six smaller on first generation levers.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I bought the Veloce shifters from Excelsports for like $149 with cables. The are the 2010 Ultra Shift and do 3 up shifts and at least 5 down shifts. I'm not at home right now to test it out, but I think I can dump the whole range from the 25 to the 12 in one full swing, but I cannot honestly say I have ever done that so I am not sure. It's basically the same thing as the Centaur except black aluminum instead of carbon levers.
Then I got a rear derailleur off ebay for $60 brand new and had an FSA front derailleur. All said and done with Chain, shifters, rear derailleur I think I put under $250 into the upgrade.
Totalcycling.com has the 2010 Veloce group for around $570 or so depending on current exchange rates.


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

Dang, Excel Sports dropped the price on the 2010 Veloce levers to $120. They were $150 a week or so ago. Linky


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

And Shiny Bikes still appears to have stock of the 2010 Centaur carbon levers - as with the 2010 Veloce they're Ultrashift rather than the 2011 Powershift (single up-gear shifting). I believe this is the last lever type that is 10sp/Ultrashift/carbon.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have 6 bikes with Veloce and a few bits of Centaur, all from GB and other than the Escape shifters and reports of bad quality with Powershift, it is very good quality and, these days, the only way I have seen to get Campy 10 Speed new without some carbon parts. When I first started with Campy gear a few years ago, the rule was that from Veloce up, the only difference was the materials in the parts. Very quickly that changed, so you now need to ask specifically about new parts if you want an opinion. Even someone who has experiences from 5 years ago has very different Campy parts from what is made to day. I stocked up on spares before things changed and prices went through the roof. I love Campy, but I very much doubt that I could afford to if I were starting today. Centaur and Veloce are no longer as good a deal as what I found even 1 year ago and the old stock is drying up.

Just what I have seen and experienced.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

With my '07 Centaur QS escape style levers there is no trim on the left lever downshift. The button acts like a simple trigger. It sounds like the '11 Veloce may be similar.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Veloce is campagnolo, and works great - nice positive shifts - quiet.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Touch0Gray said:


> I can't believe there is no FD trim....that would be a deal breaker for me because you NEED it.
> My Veloce 9 speed is 3 up 3 down/swing.


There is no FD trim on my 2009 Veloce/Centaur setup on my CAAD5. I don't ride that bike much, but I have yet to need the front derailleur trim on it. Granted, it is in Florida where everything is pretty much flat, so there isn't much shifting.

As far as the OP's question is concerned, I have no idea how to compare Veloce to the comparable SRAM or Shimano components because I have NEVER used either SRAM or Shimano on a road bike. Ultimately, I like the Veloce group but prefer my Record groups over it. Who wouldn't. With that said, I have been debating Veloce or Centaur for a Colnago Master XL build, but will probably buy Super Record 11 for my C50 and swap the Record 10 to the Master. Time will tell on that one.

Just go with Campy. If front derailleur trim is an issue, that can be solved later with a new set of Chorus shifters.


----------

